# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.70 released, many improvements

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.70 released, many improvements*      - Service operations improved
- Flash read for XG110 (FBUS/COM) released
- XG110 RPL extraction during FlashRead released
- XG618 flash reading improved, Asha 208/208DS supported 
- UserData operations improved
- Initial XG110 Forensic mode released
- XG110 PhoneBook extraction released. No more depend on service mode and semi-alive phone.
- XG618 operations improved 
- Navi base updated
Latest Wp8x products included in database, latest Amber versions included in database, new XG618 products included in database 
- Internal Download Manager improved
Stability improvements
eMMC file checking improved
Stop operation sometimes work not proper. Fixed
By default now used Internal manager. Checkbox for external links.
By default eMMC checkbox now for download eMMC file (if exists) 
- SimLock Recovery improved
Fixed all bugs, which were found
Improved speed and result
Improved verification 
- xCntTool updated
Improved XG618 support (Asha 208/208DS) 
- Other
Some bugfixes  
Direct download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2013) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

